# Web Links Wanted



## fish3208 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am working on my web site and am looking for some links to add to it. Guides, Captains, product manufacturers,product retailers etc. related to fishing and boating. 

pm me and let me know if you are interested. Thanks in advance, Fish3208


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Isn't that what we are doing here? How about more info about your site.


----------



## fish3208 (Dec 12, 2007)

My site is a site that shows My Products and information. It is in the commercial section. I am not looking for ways to promote my site, I am looking to help promote others to the people who visit my site. As a fellow member, I am just trying to help spread the word.


----------

